# When you need Inspiring...



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

What do you listen to/watch?

This is mine-


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I attended the U of Illinois College Of Medicine and found that the Mahler 1st was inspirational and helped me to study better and learn more easily but these days I find the Mahler 5th is my beacon.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

When I need inspiring, I'll put on Rachmaninov's 2nd (Naxos Historical) with Rachmaninov at the piano and let the music do the work it was designed to do. Ohh yeah!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Symphonie Concertante, for Organ & Orchestra - Joseph Jongen
For me, this composition pulls at my every heart string - I am truly rejuvenated at it's conclusion.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

A couple songs/pieces/vids that have always inspired me:

I Shall Be Released by The Band

The Chopin "Heroic" Polonaise, played by Horowitz


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

some bruckner often does the trick for me.

dj


----------



## Guarnerius (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello Music Lovers!

I could not resist the temptation mentioning an another, awesome version of Chopin Polonaise A flat major No 6 "Heroique", played by a young Dong-Min Lim in the Chopin Piano Competition 2005. Well, he may not be Mr Horowitz Nr 2., but anyway very impressive. Take a look:






Secondly, another very inspiring music for me is "Nessun dorma" sung by Pavarotti!


----------



## Quartet (Oct 10, 2007)

Horowitz played that when he was 86, thats beyond amazing. It wasn't the most precise performance but such passion.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

It is truly incredible- especially the B section with the descending octaves in the bass. They're so even and the dynamics rise so perfectly.


----------



## rich23434565 (Mar 7, 2008)

Guarnerius said:


> Hello Music Lovers!
> 
> I could not resist the temptation mentioning an another, awesome version of Chopin Polonaise A flat major No 6 "Heroique", played by a young Dong-Min Lim in the Chopin Piano Competition 2005. Well, he may not be Mr Horowitz Nr 2., but anyway very impressive. Take a look:
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome! Thanks for posting


----------

